
CBS news adds actors to MI Covid-19 testing line - jakeogh
https://twitter.com/Project_Veritas/status/1258021517507661824
======
jakeogh
[https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/05/09/michigan-
state...](https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/05/09/michigan-state-rep-
demands-gretchen-whitmer-investigate-faked-coronavirus-testing-line/)

